# Nolite confidere Iudaei!



## menslibera

What is the translation into English of “Nolite confidere Iudaei!” I assume (from guesswork) that ‘Iudaei’ means Jews or Judaeans?! I don't know the rest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Agró

_Don't trust the Jew._

Although _Iudaei _is a dative singular, most probably it refers to a plurality of people.


----------



## fdb

No, it cannot be the dative of iudaeus (2nd declension). It is vocative plural.


----------



## Cagey

I agree; it is addressed to the Judaeans. 
_Judaeans, don't trust/believe!_

The context would explain what or who they are not to trust.  
Where did you see this?  More information would be helpful.


----------



## Agró

That was my first guess too but I wasn't sure, really, as the punctuation suggested otherwise, and edited my reply.
It's a vocative plural, surely.


----------



## menslibera

It was a long political discussion and for whatever reason one poster threw this in at the end of his comment. I am wondering what he might have meant by this.

So, if it is actually “Don't trust, Judaeans!”, what is “Don't trust the Jews!” in Latin? 

Many thanks.


----------



## radagasty

> what is “Don't trust the Jews!” in Latin? 

It would be more-or-less the same, except with _Jews _in the dative:

NOLITE JUDÆIS CONFIDERE


----------



## menslibera

OK, thank you. I am wondering whether this is what was intended, hence the (erroneous) Latin to cover it up. Thank you.


----------

